# Ornament



## underdog (Nov 28, 2006)

Someone asked how these turned out the other day after a pen kicked my fanny... 

So here's how it turned out:


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice. Is that the CSUSA kit? I have been thinking about making these. Do you hollow the center and make a tendon fit for the top & bottom?


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice.  I've recently made 39 ornaments.  I will post some of the pictures in my own thread.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 29, 2006)

looking realy good JIM.[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## underdog (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

No this is not a kit. (In fact I didn't know you could buy a kit.) Everything you see I made from materials I had on hand, (obviously I didn't make the wood!) including the loop in the top. I had some end cuts off some maple butcher block for the top and bottom, and some thick scraps of cherry for the body. No problem to get maple scraps for the peg from just about any 3/4 scraps lying around. The loop is beading wire from Walmart (I made some beaded icicles last year).

And yes the top and bottom are tenoned to fit the hollow body. The holes for the perch peg and entry are drilled first, then the center is hollowed out by drilling with a spade bit on the lathe. And then, since the spade bit isn't rigid and it makes the hole off center, (man I gotta get some Forstner bits!) I re-mounted the body on some cone centers improvised out of wood, trued up the outside, sanded, and burned the lines in. Then the tops were tenoned on one end, mounted in a scroll chuck, tenoned to fit the hole in the body, then shaped, sanded and parted off. A hole is drilled for the loop, then using those round jawed beading pliers, I wrapped the loop and glued it in the hole.


----------



## underdog (Nov 29, 2006)

Now _<b>THIS</b>_ one _<b>IS </b>_a kit....





[][]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 29, 2006)

Jim, the bottom one is knarly, dude! Definitely a conversation piece.[]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 29, 2006)

Jim, very nice! Have you tried to use the lathe to turn the center hole round or is it not a big deal?

Lets hope and pray I do well at a Christmas craft fair this Sat. so I can buy my lathe a nice scroll chuck. I have my eye on the Barracuda II set up.


----------



## underdog (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm assuming you mean the entry hole for the bird's? I just hand drill it with a spade bit before turning. 

A brad point might work better, but I don't have any... hmmm I actually might now that I think about it.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 29, 2006)

Those are just too cool!
Looks great.[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 30, 2006)

Real good idea!


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 1, 2006)

The brad point bits definatley help in drilling the whole... Just go slow so that you don't break out too much....   Nice work on the Bird house


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well done.


----------

